# Best way to ask to walk someone's dog



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello, one of my favorite hobby is to walk other people's dogs. So made business cards to obtain more dogs to walk and hopefully some strong and big ones. I hand out the cards to people letting them know I can walk their dogs. Some peoples dogs i can walk whenever i want. Need to have more of that. I think if more people experience me walking their dogs in one peace like most of the time I can get more "walking dogs whenever I want". 

Today I was at the dog park met a gorgeous import Germany German shepherd West lines. We were playing for 1/2-45 minutes! He is so awesome I asked the owner politely if we can get to know each other more. He asked for a card, unfortunately I forgot mine and the ones at the bulletin board were out.  The last one at the bulletin board I gave it to somebody else with another GS who I see once in a while. Instead, I asked for a number exchange which he said, "I rather not". I am really eager to walk and get to know more of this cool long hair GS. We had a really wild fun time playing. How can I convince more people to walk or exchange numbers in a way that would be comfortable? I did my best, but went a little too fast. Somethings never change...


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Also on constant searches for new dogs doesn't have to be a GS. Although, looking for new permanent german shepherds!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

With how common dog theft is today, I would be very, very put off by someone asking to walk my dog. They offered to take your card to be polite. I don't really think there is any way someone could approach me about walking my dogs that would make me feel comfortable. Let the people who need and want dog walkers come to you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LoveEcho said:


> With how common dog theft is today, I would be very, very put off by someone asking to walk my dog. They offered to take your card to be polite. I don't really think there is any way someone could approach me about walking my dogs that would make me feel comfortable. Let the people who need and want dog walkers come to you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




I agree. Dog theft is a serious problem now and unless I know you really well and trust you 120%, it's just not going to happen unless you're a legit business with positive referrals and insured and bonded. I used to walk and play with the neighbors dog(s) as a kid but dog theft wasn't a problem and the owners knew my parents really well. Mind you, I'm 27 so I'm not as old and that last sentence made me sound, but still. 

Those who do allow you to walk their dogs currently, why don't you ask them if they'd be willing to write letters of recommendation for you to keep on hand. Also, tip, never forget to carry business cards with you. If I had been in his position, I'd have said no as well because it's a little fishy.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> With how common dog theft is today, I would be very, very put off by someone asking to walk my dog. They offered to take your card to be polite. I don't really think there is any way someone could approach me about walking my dogs that would make me feel comfortable. Let the people who need and want dog walkers come to you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would never steal dogs.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> I agree. Dog theft is a serious problem now and unless I know you really well and trust you 120%, it's just not going to happen unless you're a legit business with positive referrals and insured and bonded. I used to walk and play with the neighbors dog(s) as a kid but dog theft wasn't a problem and the owners knew my parents really well. Mind you, I'm 27 so I'm not as old and that last sentence made me sound, but still.
> 
> Those who do allow you to walk their dogs currently, why don't you ask them if they'd be willing to write letters of recommendation for you to keep on hand. Also, tip, never forget to carry business cards with you. If I had been in his position, I'd have said no as well because it's a little fishy.


I have a lot of positive referrals who really trust mr with their dogs. Hence, we go on hikes just me and the dogs independently.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

You can come walk Fama, but you have to sign a waiver 

If you really want to do this professionally, you have to approach it like a business. Form a LLC, insured, bonded with referrals. You should build a customer base that respects your abilities and professional nature. Word of mouth will grow your business if you are doing it right.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Lobobear44 said:


> I would never steal dogs.


Nobody is saying you would. The comment was just pointing out that strangers don't know that. Remember, responsible pet owners are protective of their pets, same as you would be. Try and get established with a few local vets, volunteering and such. Once local professionals see you acting responsibly, they may refer you to clients of theirs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I would say walk neighborhoods and listen for constantly barking dogs ask friends if they know dogs that bark, bark, bark all the time! Those are going to be people that "don't "walk there dogs! They might not give a crap either but maybe they would!

For me, my guys aren't going anywhere without me.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Ellimaybel said:


> Nobody is saying you would. The comment was just pointing out that strangers don't know that. Remember, responsible pet owners are protective of their pets, same as you would be. Try and get established with a few local vets, volunteering and such. Once local professionals see you acting responsibly, they may refer you to clients of theirs.



:thumbsup: that's EXACTLY what I was saying. Strangers don't know you, don't know that you wouldn't steal dogs. A person (anyone, not just you) coming up to me and asking to walk my dogs would raise red flags, simply because that's today's climate.... Especially if I was already somewhere actively doing something with my dogs. People who NEED dog walkers will ask vets, etc- so work on building a rapport with the people who could pass your name along  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

> You can come walk Fama, but you have to sign a waiver


LMAO good one..

I agree with the others,,if someone I didn't know asked me this in the setting you describe, I would also say no. 

And I also agree you have to approach it like a business...If you dont have insurance I would not be taking on other peoples dogs..You do realize IF you were out walking Fido, Fido got into a fight with another dog, bit a person, YOU are liable for it..You could lose everything you own and then some.

I was a dog sitter/walker, for many years, and if I were going to "hire" someone or ask them to walk my dog, they better be REAL experienced with german shepherds and be REAL experienced on knowing what to do and not to do if a fight ensued.

No experience , no walky my dog.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I met a man in the woods walking about 5, we had some small talk, he told me that he was retired and now walked dogs and gave me his card. If someone randomly asked to walked my dog I would be put off, hin saying "rather not" is a polite way of saying he doesnt know you, so no. Try throwing an ad in the paper.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

From 10-14 years old I used to walk the dogs in my dad's condo complex. I walked Rottweilers, Cocker Spaniels, Shiba Inus. Golden Retrievers, a Newfie, Labs and mixed breed dogs. I walked between 2-6 dogs a day and they each gave me $5. I would take the dog for 20-40 minutes and play with it and try to teach them tricks. It was awesome back then but now as an adult looking at it I find it kind of alarming. I was just a kid and they trusted me with their dogs, if those dogs wanted to get away from me they easily could have overpowered me. 

I also went into people's houses to play with their other animals, I didn't even know these people, my dad didn't even know those people and I would spend hours hanging out at their houses with grown men. What the heck?! I would never allow my child to do it but there I was! 


I could NEVER let a kid walk my dog, I could NEVER let another person walk my dog unless it was a close friend, family member or their daddy. I can't even let Sin's daddy take him overnight. I am getting anxiety just thinking about all of this.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My dogs are like my children, if someone I didn't know asked to babysit my kids it would be uh, NO! Same with my dog. If you want to start a business, advertise! Create a website, name, LLC, and have a lot of references!!!! Dogs are more than just a dog to people they are family and I won't leave my kids or dogs to just anyone. I must be guaranteed they are safe and the person is qualified to care for my pets.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Ellimaybel said:


> Nobody is saying you would. The comment was just pointing out that strangers don't know that. Remember, responsible pet owners are protective of their pets, same as you would be. Try and get established with a few local vets, volunteering and such. Once local professionals see you acting responsibly, they may refer you to clients of theirs.


This is what I meant. Strangers don't know you. I had some kids at our last duty station come knock on my door asking if they could play with my dogs. I'd never seen these kids before in the entire time we'd lived there 3+ years and they were asking if my dogs could go out with them. Sorry, strange children I've never met. I don't know you, I've never seen you before, it's not going to happen. It was very strange. I never saw them again after that either. 

You have to try and see it from the owners point of view.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

To the OP:
Aren't you supposed to chill with your friends (loosely quoting) instead of starting these mundane posts on the internet?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I constantly see people posting posters or walking door to door advertising dog walks in my area from kids anywhere between 8-16 years old. Sorry but I agree, *noone* not even my family walk my dogs without earning my trust and listening to instructions. 

With the way the world is now, the chances of them, my dogs, or the general public getting hurt and sueing me or a theft happening it's just not worth it. If I was looking for a walker I would look for a professional who's bonded and has multiple references that are glowing.

Talk to local vets and trainers and establish a relationship with them, if they hear of someone looking then they can recommend you. That's the best way to grow your business and get good clients. 

Also make yourself stand out from the crowd, take classes that specialize in behaviour or obedience and once you've passed add that onto your card. It'll perk people's interest and give you valuable experience


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

David Winners said:


> You can come walk Fama, but you have to sign a waiver


LOL! Many years ago I shared a home with my two sisters, and at that time we were in a not-so-nice neighborhood, drugs etc. I had just purchased a GSDx puppy. We lived next to an empty lot people walked across to get to the neighborhood store. One day one of the regulars was walking past and stopped when he saw me out with the puppy.

"That's a bad puppy you got there," he told me. "The first time he's outside alone, I'm over the fence and I got him! I'm just letting you know."

I told him that if he found him out alone (never!), he could get him.

About 10 months later, I saw the same guy one day, and he stopped to chat again. My boy stared at him, nearly 100 lbs. now, fixed 'that look' on him. 

"He turned out beautiful," the guy said.

"You still want him?" I asked, grinning. "I'll go inside..."

He looked at my boy watching his every move, the hair starting to raise on his back. The guy laughed. "Noooo, that's okay. He's yours now." 

I agree with everyone else--someone I don't know asking to walk my dogs? Never.

Susan


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

There is a market for this. I do agree with approaching this like a business - be professional.

Now - my husband is _more_ than capable of handling by boy without me but it still makes me antsy  - that's just me. So, someone like me would not be a potential customer. But there are some dog owners who use a dog walking service.

Word of mouth is key. For most services that I have hired someone for has been word of mouth by someone else who had a good experience.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

why this ? "dogs to walk and hopefully some strong and big ones."

sounds like this is more for your image .


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

carmspack said:


> why this ? "dogs to walk and hopefully some strong and big ones."
> 
> sounds like this is more for your image .


I was also wondering the same thing about that phrase in OPs post... I hope its just about image. 
Lobo, are you disclosing to these potential and current clients your past experiences with other peoples dogs? The bites, inappropriate behavior, etc.?

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Lobo, sounds like you are either too young or immature to start a legitimate dog walking business. all one would have to do is visit this forum and review your posts and threads to see you over the top in your thoughts and feelings on dogs. you have so many avenues to be around dogs in creative ways, volunteer at local shelters, visit dog clubs and see if you can help set up or clean up. if you are old enough you can get a job at your local petco or any pet store. the fact that you want to be around "big strong dogs" tells me, you are not the type of person that should have a gsd at this point in your life and maybe ever.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> Lobo, sounds like you are either too young or immature to start a legitimate dog walking business. all one would have to do is visit this forum and review your posts and threads to see you over the top in your thoughts and feelings on dogs. you have so many avenues to be around dogs in creative ways, volunteer at local shelters, visit dog clubs and see if you can help set up or clean up. if you are old enough you can get a job at your local petco or any pet store. the fact that you want to be around "big strong dogs" tells me, you are not the type of person that should have a gsd at this point in your life and maybe ever.


You are wrong and underestimatibg me big time. I'm a darn strong person. Stop telling me something I should not do, follow my heart and dreams. Read my poem I 
It Is Simply Happiness Poem

To Be Simply Happiness is to follow those dreams
It is the sensation to follow your honest heart for what you believe in
It is to believe in yourself
It is courage
It is expressing 
It is optimistic enthusiasm 
It is the sensation of the ocean
It is the sun rising above the ocean
It is the sensation of marine life, birds
It is the sensation of being surrounded by friends of ppl and animals 
It is to be adventurous outside of a house with friends spend special quality
It is helping others
It is working together as a team
It is always being yourself
It is making your one life count
It is to make stories that go on
It is to always keep walking
It is put your hands in the air and say 
To Be Simply Happiness we will never give up on hope for dreams and goals

made for my play and spoke it in front of audiences. I'm always around strong dogs and myself am a strobg person will always handle them. People trust me with their dogs and I volunteer at one shelter (in the summer will do a humane society) and a few rescue organizations. Plus walk a couple German shepherds (one doesnt get along with other dogs. handle the situations well.) large and strong, boxer (also doesnt get along with some dogs) GS/husky mix, Malamute/shepherd/st Bernard mix (also doesnt get along with other dogs) a couple huskies, and getting a new dog this weekend big and strong overnight. We will go for a couple hikes! I love what I do it's my passion. Stop playing around like its nonsense when you are an anomonous person online. We aren't an anime known as SAO where we get to talk one on one face to face online. I'm always on top of the dogs I'm taking care of. Never once have I failed taking care of dogs they all come out very happy. My referrals are great and they do spread the words sometimes. I put on my business card in free on weekends and the summer. So hopefully I get new ones. Also go more frequently to the SPCA and humane society and rescue organizations now that I got my license today! Plus graduating in June so make up for lost time!  Immature is a can't and never state of mind, mature is a can and believe state of mind.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Mature is a realistic state of mind.

You posted video of yourself acting totally inappropriately with a GSD, and got bit by a docile Doberman because of your actions. 

Realistically, you shouldn't be looking for powerful dogs. You lack the experience to handle them on your own, just like the rest of us when we started out.



David Winners


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Are you looking for pocket money, or are you looking to hang around with dogs? 

Maybe something you can do is to get hired by one of the chain stores, PetsMart or Pet Co. Work stocking the shelves, and when you can, switch to the grooming salon, where you can start by bathing dogs, and the other groomers can help you learn how to keep the dogs calm and stay safe. 

I get the impression that you really need to have someone show you the ropes, and help you be more comfortable around dogs. 

Once you have worked there for a while, you can maybe market yourself as someone who is willing to pet sit for people, or walk dogs. Then you will able to tell people that you have experience grooming dogs, etc. It would give people less anxiety about you being able to handle their dog in any situation. 

I almost think that your best bet is to work with your family's dogs. And extended family's dogs, until you start getting known in the area as someone who is good with dogs. Then things start opening up. Take those dogs to classes and show yourself as an able and responsible handler, and the people who also take the classes may need a pet sitter or dog walker down the road. Give them your card. Take lots of classes with your trainer and when you feel she knows you well enough, tell her that you are interested in starting up a business in dog walking or pet sitting, and if she knows of anyone, give them your name. 

Someone my trainer recommends would stand a lot higher than someone I don't know from Adam.

There are people in your area that are dog people. And you need to get out there and get known by them. Volunteer at your training dog shows, dog club events, shelter events, etc. Hang out where the dog people hang out, without making yourself a nuisance. 

And work with your family's dogs.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

David Winners said:


> Mature is a realistic state of mind.
> 
> You posted video of yourself acting totally inappropriately with a GSD, and got bit by a docile Doberman because of your actions.
> 
> ...


You are wrong every one of those words. Be opened minded being wrong. I take these dogs out for hikes alone in the woods. Been handling dogs since age 12 now 18 a young adult. That was almost a year ago. My authority and strong mind is really strong. Dogs love strong minds and authority. I always handle dogs on my own. You think people come along on my hikes and walks to make sure something doesn't happen?


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

David Winners said:


> Mature is a realistic state of mind.
> 
> You posted video of yourself acting totally inappropriately with a GSD, and got bit by a docile Doberman because of your actions.
> 
> ...


By the way, your state of mind is unrealistic. Talking to me as if you know somebody who matches those words. I don't match those words bud. I handle 85 lbs German shepherd and a 75 lbs GS.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

selzer said:


> Are you looking for pocket money, or are you looking to hang around with dogs?
> 
> Maybe something you can do is to get hired by one of the chain stores, PetsMart or Pet Co. Work stocking the shelves, and when you can, switch to the grooming salon, where you can start by bathing dogs, and the other groomers can help you learn how to keep the dogs calm and stay safe.
> 
> ...


I'm not living under a rock. I am getting out there like crazy. Things don't happen right away.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lobobear44 said:


> I'm not living under a rock. I am getting out there like crazy. Things don't happen right away.


Sorry for making suggestions. I thought that was what you wanted. I am glad you are not living under a rock and are getting out there. And I am glad you realize these things do not happen right away. 

Frankly, for a young guy, having two dogs to walk and train, I don't know why you are so concerned with walking other people's dogs.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Lobo, that is not a poem. what meter were you trying for? don't understand the question, take a poetry class. if you really are 18, a tour in the service would benefit you greatly. you might be able to be assigned to the K9 unit.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> Lobo, that is not a poem. what meter were you trying for? don't understand the question, take a poetry class. if you really are 18, a tour in the service would benefit you greatly. you might be able to be assigned to the K9 unit.


My drama teacher and the audiences loved it. They all found it to be a poem. Everybody is inspired by my poem, even you. Only you are too stubborn to admit it.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow. To open myself up as a "target", resentment much? Why post on here seeking suggestions if you are just going to insult and berate people who give suggestions? I thought I knew it all at 18 too and let me tell you, at 34 I'm nowhere close to knowing half of what I thought I knew at 18. Good luck to you, you'll come around if life gives you enough opportunity and you are mature enough to take the good with the bad. Best to you.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

selzer said:


> Sorry for making suggestions. I thought that was what you wanted. I am glad you are not living under a rock and are getting out there. And I am glad you realize these things do not happen right away.
> 
> Frankly, for a young guy, having two dogs to walk and train, I don't know why you are so concerned with walking other people's dogs.


I want to walk as many dogs as I can. To prove to people what I can do and go for passion. It is fun to call up on free days to walk their dogs and we are off on adventure for a day. Want to get more dogs like that. As I am back with walking my other GS friend he is still in training. Feels like the dogs seen my growth in maturity and authority and kindness. Feels really great walking big and strong dogs who are inspiring. German shepherds are really inspiring dogs that is one of the reasons why I love them. One reason it is my dream to get a GS someday. German shepherds help me become a stronger person than before. Trust me before one German shepherd was in my life I felt like my life was wasting. Actually sometimes feels like life is running out every minute and can't control it always. Also, don't know why that I don't like it when people jump to conclusions or whatever.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ellimaybel said:


> Wow. To open myself up as a "target", resentment much? Why post on here seeking suggestions if you are just going to insult and berate people who give suggestions? I thought I knew it all at 18 too and let me tell you, at 34 I'm nowhere close to knowing half of what I thought I knew at 18. Good luck to you, you'll come around if life gives you enough opportunity and you are mature enough to take the good with the bad. Best to you.


Lets just say I'm a pretty sensitive person. Comes out of impulse when my sensitive nerve hits.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Lobobear44 said:


> Lets just say I'm a pretty sensitive person. Comes out of impulse when my sensitive nerve hits.


I can relate to that, I am extremely sensitive as well. Take things with a grain of salt, ignore the posts that rub you the wrong way and only comment on the ones that don't. It takes practice but just remember, you are a stranger and so is everyone else. The goal here is to find common ground, not cause earthquakes  In other words, "simmer down yo!" :wild: lol


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> By the way, your state of mind is unrealistic. Talking to me as if you know somebody who matches those words. I don't match those words bud. I handle 85 lbs German shepherd and a 75 lbs GS.


You really need to stop being disrespectful. There are a LOT of very knowledgeable people who have taken the time to respond to you. When you write stuff like "My authority and strong mind is very strong," it's weird. Also, if you have walked all the dogs in that list and have strong references, why are you asking this forum how to "ask someone to walk their dog"? It's inappropriate to just walk up. It is. You need to chill out.
I think you should take the advise of the people who responded. You DID ask. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't think the OP is being disrespectful. I think, as he said, he is sensitive and when people start to disagree and maybe in any way offend you, it can set you off. 

I was just like him, if someone disagreed with me or was somewhat harsh I would get antsy and irritated and it was hard to really be nice and respectful and accept the advice or suggestions. I think the OP needs to really get some more experience in the field and if he is motivated enough turn his dog walking hobby into more of a professional business. I understand where everyone is coming from when they say he is disrespectful but you got to understand he is a kid. I hope the OP can work things out and that he can develop a well running dog walking business.

Good Luck


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

You have not answered my question,, ARE YOU PREPARED to get the pants sued off you and your family should you walk someone's dog and an accident happens? dog bites someone, dog gets in a fight with another dog and YOU are responsible for vet / medical bills? 

You come on here time after time, start a topic, people give you advice/suggestions , you don't like them, you resort to "we don't know you", and you are the expert.

If you want people to take you seriously, act like an adult, an adult does not go up to strangers and ask if they can walk their dog. A professional does not 'ask' a stranger they meet on the street if they can walk their dog. 

It's like talking to a brick wall. You don't want advice, you want validation.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> I'm not living under a rock. I am getting out there like *crazy*. Things don't happen right away.


Finally, the *KEY* word!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

JakodaCD OA said:


> You have not answered my question,, ARE YOU PREPARED to get the pants sued off you and your family should you walk someone's dog and an accident happens? dog bites someone, dog gets in a fight with another dog and YOU are responsible for vet / medical bills? .



THIS ^^.......which is advice you have received before. And, no, David is right! FWIW, I am going to trust the wisdom of a mature MWD handler who has trained many many K9 handlers, many many K9s, and has been deployed in some of worst parts of the world, and whose very life depends on the dogs he trained......to some kid who thinks he "knows it all"

EDIT, and yes us old fogies DO Have dreams and hopes and pursue them. I work a cadaver dog and it is my joy to go into the woods and work in partnership with my dog. But the bills need to be paid, the dying parent still needs care, grown kids and young grandkids sometimes need help and mentoring, and there are things that adults just have to do......... you know like maintain houses and yards, help in community, etc. We can't all run around chasing butterflies and pontificiating all our lives.

You know when I was your age I thought I knew it all and I was "against" money and oh we should all live in communes and all kinds of other things. As I got older, I still believe that human nature is fundamentally good and people are good, but know that the same reserves my father had saved for his retirement allow me to care well for my mother in our home and not throw her on medicaid. I am living the same way and saving the same way to minimize the burden on my own children when my time comes to need them. As I matured, many of my views did as well and realize there has to be room for both dreams and reality.

It is absolutely AMAZING how much smarter my parents and adults in general got when I moved into my 20s and 30s .


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

This has got to be the strangest thing I've read in a while. I agree with the person who said that this is like asking to babysit a stranger's child. It's just weird. Why are your own dogs not enough for you? What are your own dogs doing while you are spending so much time alone in the woods with other people's dogs? Most people who walk dogs are doing it to earn money while doing something they enjoy. You haven't mentioned whether you get paid for your services. If you are not asking for payment, it is even more strange. People who want to spend time with dogs without getting paid, do so by volunteering for reputable organizations. They don't spend their time seeking out privately owned dogs who fit a certain physical profile. I find this whole situation creepy, sorry.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You already have cards, just make sure to carry enough. I wouldn't ask people for their contact information. If I want someone's card, I ask for it and if they're out, I have them write their web site on the back of another card I have.

As far as people walking my dogs and taking care of them, I only allow two groups of people to handle my dogs: 1) very good friends I've known and have witness how they handle and train their own dogs so I trust them, 2) professionals who have proper licensing and insurance for their dog walking/training/boarding business. If someone is serious about their business, protecting themselves and the dogs, they get bonded and insured properly. That "speaks" more to me than someone who is pushy about wanting to take care of my dogs. Not to sound conceited, but a LOT of people have offered to take care of or take ownership of my dogs, lol. When I need them boarded, I bring them to a friend's farm because I trust how she handles dogs, she has canine first aid and CPR training, she has insurance for her dog business.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lobo. In your youtube video you tried to eat a dogs brains. That is not being open minded, thats putting yourself at risk. You asked forum members and we all pretty much said "no we would not be comfy". Its probably not you its most likely the fact that people don't want problems, I would never let anyone walk my dogs, never ever, not my mom not my dad and not one of the kids are allowed to walk tyson. Too much risk. My dad actually asked if he could take tyson up to the forest for a hike and I said no, he is a mature man but still i would mot feel comfy with it.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

AddieGirl said:


> This has got to be the strangest thing I've read in a while. I agree with the person who said that this is like asking to babysit a stranger's child. It's just weird. Why are your own dogs not enough for you? What are your own dogs doing while you are spending so much time alone in the woods with other people's dogs? Most people who walk dogs are doing it to earn money while doing something they enjoy. You haven't mentioned whether you get paid for your services. If you are not asking for payment, it is even more strange. People who want to spend time with dogs without getting paid, do so by volunteering for reputable organizations. They don't spend their time seeking out privately owned dogs who fit a certain physical profile. I find this whole situation creepy, sorry.


 Looks like you have not yet read enough of the OP's posts...


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Best way to ask to walk someone's dog? I think probably much the same as asking to take their SO out for dinner. Not sure how that works


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> Best way to ask to walk someone's dog? I think probably much the same as asking to take their SO out for dinner. Not sure how that works


Id let lobo take andrew out for dinner anyday. Please do. Walk him while you are at it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

alexg said:


> Looks like you have not yet read enough of the OP's posts...


Apparently you are correct! I just did a little reading and...  I've been out of the loop for a while..


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Id let lobo take andrew out for dinner anyday. Please do. Walk him while you are at it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Take my Andrew while you're at it, Lobo lol! The dogs and I will stay home and do all the things we aren't supposed to do


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I think most of the forum members aren’t getting in the mindset of the people that Lobo is dealing with. Just the fact that the guy allowed some 18 year old kid to play with his dog for 30-45 minutes tells me that the owner isn’t like the people answering on this thread. Let’s be serious…no one would allow some strange 18 year old to have that much interaction with their dog.

The way to ask, is to try to bring up the dog’s daily schedule. If the people say they’re at work for 8-10 hours a day, that gives you an opening to say you offer a dog walking service.

I do think you have to charge. I would never allow someone to just walk my dog for free or “because they love it.”

I’m just trying to figure out why you don’t walk YOUR dog when you have all this free time. Why are you calling people when you have free time and asking them to take their dogs on hikes? Why aren’t you taking you own dog on all these hikes you go on, between campfire talks with your teenage friends about bloodlines and breeds? I’m just not sure why you’re so focused on other dogs when you have your own that you can interact with.

This is probably one of OP’s most “normal” threads since he’s been on here. I don’t think its that bad. Is it strange? Sure. But some people might not find it that strange. I’m usually first in line to rip on Lobo, but in this case, meh. I think people that aren’t afraid to ask what the majority would consider “dumb questions” are interesting. I find it interesting when people aren’t worried about the negative consequence or perception that comes from asking a strange question. I have a feeling that for every 50 people that OP might ask, at least one would probably say yes.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well lets face it. He wants to walk big powerful sheps not doodles that do nothing for him,

Would he asked to walk a toy dog? Or a 85 lbs monster of a gsd? A springer spaniel, or a 150 lbs mastiff. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Valid questions.

Riley the dope doodle........ what is happening there? How come we NEVER hear anything about how nosework classes are going other than a rant about your father and the car? May not be your dream dog but this is YOUR dog........I would never spend time with someone else's dog if I had my own who needed my time and attention.

FWIW, I know a macho military guy who owns and LOVES his yorkie


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to let people play with my pup in the dog park, since he was the shining star that would spit balls at peoples' feet while their own dogs were sniffing the grass, lol. That doesn't mean much, to allow a stranger to interact with your dog, in the DP. Letting a stranger actually _walk off_ with your dog? Good luck!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Well lets face it. He wants to walk big powerful sheps not doodles that do nothing for him,
> 
> Would he asked to walk a toy dog? Or a 85 lbs monster of a gsd? A springer spaniel, or a 150 lbs mastiff.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


IF that's the case I'm still confused as to why he's ignoring the suggestions of working somewhere that training actually happens. Or taking all that free time and going to a Schutzhund club where he'd actually learn how to train dogs and see some of the most powerful dogs he'll ever see.

What's the point of walking dogs? That's not experience. Anyone can walk a trained dog. I know Lobo has dreams of becoming the next dog whisperer...well, no one in their right mind is going to hand him an aggressive dog to walk by himself, but at a training facility, he'll get to see aggression when people come for help.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Valid questions.
> 
> Riley the dope doodle........ what is happening there? How come we NEVER hear anything about how nosework classes are going other than a rant about your father and the car? May not be your dream dog but this is YOUR dog........I would never spend time with someone else's dog if I had my own who needed my time and attention.


Yeah, what about YOUR dog?? Is he just going to sit at home while his master is out walking other dogs he likes better?? Starting to feel really really bad for Riley.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Blanketback said:


> I used to let people play with my pup in the dog park, since he was the shining star that would spit balls at peoples' feet while their own dogs were sniffing the grass, lol. That doesn't mean much, to allow a stranger to interact with your dog, in the DP. Letting a stranger actually _walk off_ with your dog? Good luck!


From OP's previous engagements with dogs...I have a feeling it wasn't a game of fetch. I almost feel like it was a half wrestling match. And although fetch wouldn't be a terrible thing, I still wouldn't let my dog do it for 30 minutes with someone.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, hopefully he reads your comment and takes what you say into deep consideration! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

misslesleedavis, the question is why does he need to walk only "macho" dogs to bolster his self esteem.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh and Lobo...

You can make a very good amount of money in the future if you become a very good helper/decoy. Way more than you'd ever make dog walking. If you become known in the IPO world, you can easily turn that into a career training pets.

A lot more money in being a renowned trainer than dog walker.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I see alot of professional retirees dog walk

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

martemchik said:


> I think most of the forum members aren’t getting in the mindset of the people that Lobo is dealing with. Just the fact that the guy allowed some 18 year old kid to play with his dog for 30-45 minutes tells me that the owner isn’t like the people answering on this thread. Let’s be serious…no one would allow some strange 18 year old to have that much interaction with their dog.
> 
> The way to ask, is to try to bring up the dog’s daily schedule. If the people say they’re at work for 8-10 hours a day, that gives you an opening to say you offer a dog walking service.
> 
> ...


Your wrong 100%. People let me have a lot of interaction alone time with their dogs.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Lobobear44 said:


> Your wrong 100%. People let me have a lot of interaction alone time with their dogs.


You have comprehension issues...

That's exactly what I said, the people YOU deal with aren't like people on this forum. None of us would allow a stranger to interact with our dogs like that. I'm not judging YOU or those people, I'm just saying it not something that forum members would allow. We're different types of dog owners. And because of that, people can't understand why someone would even ask the question you want to ask. None of us would ever ask the question, and if it was asked to us, we'd probably grab our dog as fast as possible and walk the other way.

I'm not saying its right or wrong, its just a different way of raising a dog.

BTW...I didn't really expect you to answer WHY you don't just interact with your own dog, you've got great skill at just answering what you want to answer and leaving the things you'll be judged for out.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey lobo can you address the questions about your doodle now?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> THIS ^^.......which is advice you have received before. And, no, David is right! FWIW, I am going to trust the wisdom of a mature MWD handler who has trained many many K9 handlers, many many K9s, and has been deployed in some of worst parts of the world, and whose very life depends on the dogs he trained......to some kid who thinks he "knows it all"
> 
> EDIT, and yes us old fogies DO Have dreams and hopes and pursue them. I work a cadaver dog and it is my joy to go into the woods and work in partnership with my dog. But the bills need to be paid, the dying parent still needs care, grown kids and young grandkids sometimes need help and mentoring, and there are things that adults just have to do......... you know like maintain houses and yards, help in community, etc. We can't all run around chasing butterflies and pontificiating all our lives.
> 
> ...


+1 This is what I was getting at in my last comment about David. It really upset me to read Lobo's response to David because of his amazing K9 experience with MWD's and such. I think I'm done with this thread. I don't understand the OP'S
point in asking questions and then immediately getting riled up over getting the truth. As for the people who responded like "Lobo is just a kid," while I agree, I also can't help thinking that many 18 year olds have more common sense and ability to express themselves normally. Lobo never did answer the questions about how he's going to handle insurance issues incase of emergency nor did he state what HIS dog is doing. I feel sorry for Riley. Maybe if he looked like a GSD, Riley would get some attention. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Riley has been released into the wild by OP's crazy AR sister. Dog has starved to death weeks ago.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Riley has been released into the wild by OP's crazy AR sister. Dog has starved to death weeks ago.


Ha. Hope thats not the case

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lobo, if you're going to take money for walking other people's dogs, you are taking on a legal responsibility not only for the dog itself, but for anything the dog might do while he is under your care. Should he somehow manage to get loose and run off, that's YOUR fault. Should he attack another dog, YOU are responsible. Should he bite a person, YOU can be liable. For those reasons, you need to purchase your own liability insurance before you go into business walking other people's dogs.

Please contact an insurance agent and find out what it would cost to carry an insurance policy, or if there is even one available for your situation. It's possible you might be too young--many companies want you to be at least 25 years of age before they will insure you.

I would never allow a random person I met at a dog park to walk my dog. A licensed, bonded, and insured person, maybe.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

martemchik said:


> Riley has been released into the wild by OP's crazy AR sister. Dog has starved to death weeks ago.


What?? Ugh...

Lobo- what the heck is going on here?

You are in Costa Rica, correct?


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

My dog usually goes with me on the hikes with other people's dogs. Most except a few.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I saw a professional dog walker yesterday. He had five dos all in front, under control and they were moving fast!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Courtney said:


> What?? Ugh...
> 
> Lobo- what the heck is going on here?
> 
> You are in Costa Rica, correct?


He's in CA.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

LoveEcho said:


> He's in CA.


Oh, ok.

Perhaps he was on vacation at this time then.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/266634-gs-costa-rica-protecting-me.html


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Courtney said:


> What?? Ugh...
> 
> Lobo- what the heck is going on here?
> 
> You are in Costa Rica, correct?


CR was last year.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

SummerGSDLover said:


> +1 This is what I was getting at in my last comment about David. It really upset me to read Lobo's response to David because of his amazing K9 experience with MWD's and such. I think I'm done with this thread. I don't understand the OP'S
> point in asking questions and then immediately getting riled up over getting the truth. As for the people who responded like "Lobo is just a kid," while I agree, I also can't help thinking that many 18 year olds have more common sense and ability to express themselves normally. Lobo never did answer the questions about how he's going to handle insurance issues incase of emergency nor did he state what HIS dog is doing. I feel sorry for Riley. Maybe if he looked like a GSD, Riley would get some attention.
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


I'm not sure what to do... Life has complications.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sure but to your dog its not complicated. He wants your attention and love, how do you expect to achieve something you cant or dont want to achieve with Riley.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

I smell a locked thread... I think this isn't going anywhere... Clearly the OP is in a state of mind where he, as stated by others, only wants validation not real advice. It has turned into a bashing thread, and I don't see any reason to continue posting here as it is not helping anything or anyone. I send my best wishes to the OP and hope that he may figure out what to do.

Good Luck!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Sure but to your dog its not complicated. He wants your attention and love, how do you expect to achieve something you cant or dont want to achieve with Riley.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Things have changed at this point. He is achieving attention these days, with more hikes, balls, etc. he did good in the scenting class.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lobobear, 

I wouldn't let my dogs go anywhere with some young man. Young men should be at work or at school or out with their buddies working on cars, or trying to kill themselves in one way or another. 

Young men that are trying to hang out with other people's dogs or kids on their own, give me the willies. What with the news and the internet, perhaps we all have a warped sense of how much yuck is going on out there. But I will let someone else find out with their dogs if someone is trustworthy or not. 

Even if we are not dealing with total criminal scumbags, 18 year old man and 100% responsible just do not fit in the same sentence. Not around here. Heck my own father, when my parents were newly married took Foxy out hunting with him and forgot him. He forgot the dog! He had to go back and try to find him! We are talking about a 19 year old married guy. Forgot the dog and the dog found its own way home in the middle of Cleveland, starved and missing part of his ear, but he made it back.

I wouldn't trust my brothers at that age. I might not trust them now, for that matter. And I know they wouldn't deliberately hurt my dog. But why would they want to be spending time with a dog they do not own? Why bond with a dog you don't own? That is setting yourself up for heartache. 

An 18 year old man should not be out romping the woods with strangers' dogs, they should be working 2 jobs to be able to afford their own place, get some buddies and move out on your own and then you can get your own dog. But you will be working and spending all your time trying to keep your head above the water that you will not have the time to mess around with other people's dogs. When you aren't at work, you will be trying to keep that beater running so you can get back and forth to work, and take the dog to wherever you want to take him. 

I'm just typing my thoughts. I am sure people that you run into, that you ask about this probably have the same kind of thoughts. 

If you love animals and you want to work with them, get a job, learn to groom dogs in a shop or store, get a job at a vet clinic. Get known first and then let people you know know that you are available to care for animals during the day or while they are away.


----------



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

selzer said:


> Lobobear,
> 
> I wouldn't let my dogs go anywhere with some young man. Young men should be at work or at school or out with their buddies working on cars, or trying to kill themselves in one way or another.
> 
> ...


:happyboogie:


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> You have not answered my question,, *ARE YOU PREPARED to get the pants sued off you and your family should you walk someone's dog and an accident happens? dog bites someone, dog gets in a fight with another dog and YOU are responsible for vet / medical bills? *
> 
> You come on here time after time, start a topic, people give you advice/suggestions , you don't like them, you resort to "we don't know you", and you are the expert.
> 
> ...


I dog sit and care for other people's dogs. It's usually for free and a 'trade off' in favors. 
Generally, it is only for friends or people that I know VERY well (and we know each others' dogs).
Some of us have emergencies, vacations, etc. and prefer not to/cannot board our dogs.

And, most of us have MANY years of dog experience/handling under our belts.

ANY DOG in/under my care and control is my responsibility. 
Whether it's my own dog(s) or another persons.
There is a huge liability risk should something/anything go wrong. 

I'm fully aware that should anything go wrong, I'm responsible. 
I could get sued, lose my home or suffer considerable financial loss.

And to answer your original question...
The ONLY way I'd let you walk my dog(s) is 
- if I knew you, 
- knew that you were familiar with my dog(s) and, 
- I TRUSTED YOU. Implicitly.

Heck, most of us on here, don't hand over the leash to some trainers or even other people in our clubs...until we know them better, if at all.
I cannot imagine handing my leash over to a total stranger.

You have been given some great advice and suggestions here. 

. Kat


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> I'm not sure what to do... Life has complications.



Of all the things in life that are complicated, this is not one of them. Where's the complicated decision here? There is none. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> You are wrong and underestimatibg me big time. I'm a darn strong person. Stop telling me something I should not do, follow my heart and dreams. ...
> ... I'm always around strong dogs and myself am a strobg person will always handle them. People trust me with their dogs and I volunteer at one shelter .... I'm always on top of the dogs I'm taking care of. Never once have I failed taking care of dogs they all come out very happy. My referrals are great and they do spread the words sometimes....
> _My authority and strong mind is really strong. Dogs love strong minds and authority. I always handle dogs on my own_. You think people come along on my hikes and walks to make sure something doesn't happen?..._Everybody is inspired by my poem, even you. Only you are too stubborn to admit it.._..German shepherds help me become a stronger person than before. Trust me before one German shepherd was in my life I felt like my life was wasting. Actually sometimes feels like life is running out every minute and can't control it always....
> 
> ...


Just going to leave this here....

_According to the DSM-IV-TR diagnostic criteria for delusional disorder, grandiose-type symptoms include grossly exaggerated belief of:

self-worth
power
knowledge
identity
exceptional relationship to a divinity or famous person.[6]_

I looked through all these posts because I think you may need help. You have a lot of posts that are borderline delusional about strange intimate relationships with dogs, feelings that they complete you and your life was stopping before their entrance into your life - borderline depression over not being able to walk some peoples dogs - statements that you love these other dogs more than people, feelings like you would never need an intimate relationship with a human as long as you have dogs to walk.

Several of your posts mention "making up for lost time" but really what are you losing? It's life, why are you plagued by this impending sense of doom that you don't have much time? You really seem to have this opinion that you are in infallible dog trainer despite suffering certain preventable circumstances like being bitten. no one is infallible and yet you seem to continuously seek out approval from others about how epic your skills are. Sure you may be good at walking dogs, but how defensive you get over it is really concerning. You over-emphasize your importance in these dog owners' and dogs' lives. 

This is not meant to attack OP...I just feel like you should really, really talk to someone.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Personally, I think anyone who needs a german shepherd to feel strong and worthy of life, has some issues. I wouldn't want that person walking my dog, no matter what age they are.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't have a degree in the medical field and I can't put a sign on this box, but I always felt the OP need some kind of professional help and the sooner the better for his and everyone around him sake.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I think the advise of working at a shelter/rescue, a vets office, pet grooming would be good way to start getting your name out there. Maybe contact an established dog walking business to see if they need help? Personally I never hired or asked anyone to walk my dogs, for all the reasons stated above. I was walking my dog(non gsd) at the park not long ago and a man was pulled down by his dog, thankfully he held onto the leash or that dog would have been all over us! Heck I've been pulled down by my own dogs when they caught me off guard!! Thankfully I never dropped the leash either! You did allure to time slipping by, here's another old person! As you get older you learn to wait! Good things come to those who wait!


----------

